# Converting a loft is exhausting



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

So I am converting my 8x12 chicken coop into a racing loft with three sections, and a feed/ storage area. so I have Installed a 2 hole drop drap, a release door, installed perches, I think all I have to do now is make fold down closures for the windows because basically the top three feet on the east side, north side and westside is open to the air, the southside is attached to my barn so I don't have to worry about that, and then I will paint it after I get all of that done and then complete my breeding section. I am just waiting to get my birds from my club president for the YB season. I took pictures but will have to upload them and reduce them to post so I will work on that tonight for yall.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you used Screws-Not nails- as you will be changeing/moveing things.


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

yes i did use screw with that anticipation it has been converted before it was a chicken coop, then a pigeon loft, then i moved away and it turned back to a chicken coop and now I am back and it is turning back into a pigeon loft, it is much more of an over-haul then had been done before, the last time it was used for pigeons I used it just as a little breeder loft for rollers and I had a seperate loft for racers, this time it is going to be a Racer loft and if I need to I will build a little breeder loft for some rollers if i get some again.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait for pictures buddy.


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

<br>








<br>
Drop Traps with separate doors to be able to only have one open on races because I will probably only have one electronic Pad. 
<br>








<br>








Looking North from the top of my loft from where the birds will be coming home.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you ever had any vermin problems in the past with that "chicken wire"? I used that on my first chicken coop, and not only could the raccoons reach in and grab at any unsuspecting birds, but rats and mice can cruise right in as well. 
Just wondering, since the bottom half of the coop is plywood, and that would keep bad guys away, but now with the landing board, maybe you could have problems. I dunno, once the raccoons found my chickens, they were relentless. I have since switched to 1/4 in hardware cloth- which I buried, and also covered in concrete. They were digging their way in after they found that the hardware cloth was harder to get through.


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will have windows on all the chicken wire to be closed up at night, I have never had problems because it is half way up but, have had problems when I had wire floors even with hardware cloth they just ripped it open to get to the birds. what size hardware cloth do people use for their floor if they do make a wire floor.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if your floor is wire..you will have to enclose it at the bottom so no mice can get in...and if you used a small wire..no poop would fall though..so what is the point.. IMO, a plywood floor can keep mice and damp out and just scrape it.. glad you can close the loft all the way with that chicken wire..as snakes/mice can get in a night if you can't..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I do the slatted floor thing inside a building. I used shadybug design and love it. We are looking to do a "no floor" slatted floor in one of the outside loft and determined that the "ideal" is to put 1/2x1/2 over the the top of the slats (our test felid mouse could not get through it). Use of a stiff broom will get all the poo off the wire and through the floor. 

We tried it with 1/4x1/4 and it worked. Just required a bit more brooming than a lazy fat guy was willing to do.


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> ...and if you used a small wire..no poop would fall though..so what is the point.


I completely agree with you I wighnt as well use plywood for everything and be comfortable walking in the loft, not worrying about falling through the wire, and if you paint the inside of your loft and some drain holes in you can just spray the loft out. but that is just me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RonWhite3030 said:


> I completely agree with you I wighnt as well use plywood for everything and be comfortable walking in the loft, not worrying about falling through the wire, and if you paint the inside of your loft and some drain holes in you can just spray the loft out. but that is just me.


well.. you don't have to use water in the loft to spray it out..in fact I would not do it..all it needs is a good scraper.. to deep clean.. you can scrape it and use a hand spayer with bleach water..or oxine, if you want.. or nolvasan cleaner..a few times a year.. I would not wet down your loft with a hose at any point..unless it was an aviary with cement floor open to the breeze and it dried quick..


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Converting is twice as much work as building new. And three times as much trouble !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks like they'll get a lot of sun which is good


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

\
Closed








Open








2011 Young Bird Team


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice looking team, good luck with all of them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love watching what your doing with your chicken coop. I love a challenge. I started out with my old garden shed......









And ended up with this......









I've been saving for another shed to convert for my Fantails. 'Sheds USA' sells their 'weathered' display models for 50%+ off. I found an 8X12 'potting shed' (reg. price 2,499.) for $999. delivered!!!! Needs some repairs, but its worth it 

And, nice looking birds you have


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

also watch for lowes and homdepot for the end of their season with sheds, my father bough one for 400.00 it was a display already built, a few cracks in the plastic but at almost 800 dollar savings and already built, who cares


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RonWhite3030 said:


> also watch for lowes and homdepot for the end of their season with sheds, my father bough one for 400.00 it was a display already built, a few cracks in the plastic but at almost 800 dollar savings and already built, who cares


Yes, around here, 'Sheds USA' supplies Lowes and Home Depot with their sheds. If they don't sell and get 'weathered' or damaged, they take them back to their lot where they build them and sell them discounted.


----------

